# I got my STP



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

It arrived yesterday. I said i would report back when it got here so here it is.










Ive only ridden it once. I'll try to get some action pics soon :thumbsup:


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

that paintjob is out of control. Looks good dude, go shred it!


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> that paintjob is out of control. Looks good dude, go shred it!


Thanks, I sure will


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Very cool. I always liked the looks of those. VS the stupid grey we get here in the us. oh how about the pink ? ohh...even better...the tan/brown one :madman: 


congrats, looks like a cool bike. go riding.


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks, might try get to the park soon. If i go ill try and get some ridding pics


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

looks good now get rid of those reflectors!


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

captain spaulding said:


> looks good now get rid of those reflectors!


way ahead of you lol


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Bye bye reflectors and steer tube spacers, and off to shred the dj gnar.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that ther is puuurdee


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, thats nice. Wild paint job.

Why is that one so much different looking than mine? I have the Mint green one on its way. Im assuming that is an overseas model?

Different paint, seat, etc.

This is what mine looks like.


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

Mine is i New Zealand model (i think, as i bought it in New Zealand). Is yours an STP 0,1,or 2?
Mine is an STP1.

It looks like my bike has a lot of different components than your does.
heres my specs:

*size:* regular:13.5, large:14.5 
*colours:* Gloss Black/Texture Grey
*frame:* ALUXX alloy: double butted, integrated gusset w/CNC BB yoke
*fork:* Marzocchi DJ Pro QR20 120mm/4.7"
*rear derailleur:* Shimano Deore 8 speed 
*shifters:* Shimano Alivio 8 speed
*crankset:* TruVativ Hussefelt ISIS splined 36T w/bashguard
*bottom bracket:* TruVativ Howitzer XR splined w/external bearings
*shift/chain guide:* TruVativ Shiftguide Team w/sealed bearings
*chain:* Shimano IG51
*cassette:* SRAM PG850 11-28T
*brakes:* Hayes HFX-9 hydraulic w/6" rotors
*brake levers:* Hayes HFX-9 hydraulic
*hubs:* Fr: Formula 20mm | Rr: Shimano Deore 9sp cassette disc
*rims:* Sun Rhyno Lite XL 26 x 36H w/eyelets
*spokes:* 14G stainless
*tyres:* Maxxis Holly Roller 2.4"
*pedals:* Wellgo alloy platform, cr-mo axle
*h.bar/stem:* Easton EA30 31.8mm high rise/40mm oversize stem
*seat post:* Easton EA30 30.9
*saddle:* SDG Bel Air
*grips:* Giant lock-on


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Bye bye reflectors and steer tube spacers, and off to shred the dj gnar.


I already ditched the reflectors, but.. (this may sound noob) what are the steer tube spacers?
and why should i remove them?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Bye bye reflectors and steer tube spacers, and off to shred the dj gnar.


why in the heck do you suggest taking off the steerer tube spacers? if he takes those off, his bike does not ride.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> why in the heck do you suggest taking off the steerer tube spacers? if he takes those off, his bike does not ride.


wrong, itll ride fine, the stearer tube spacers just pick the stem up enough so it sits flush with the top of the steerer tube. you just remove the spacers and cut the tube


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It is the spacers that sit right under your stem. I like a low front end so I usually take those off and cut the steerer tube to length.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

u dont have to cut the steerer tube though if you would like to keep the length of the steerer. Just take the spacers from under the stem and move them to the top.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

urbanfreerider666 said:


> u dont have to cut the steerer tube though if you would like to keep the length of the steerer. Just take the spacers from under the stem and move them to the top.


You can do that, but if you gonna keep it low, why not cut that beastie?


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

I got mine a couple of weeks ago. i really like mine. JIM


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jim Darling said:


> I got mine a couple of weeks ago. i really like mine. JIM


Nice bike as well, you better make it justice and enjoy it a lot!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> wrong, itll ride fine, the stearer tube spacers just pick the stem up enough so it sits flush with the top of the steerer tube. you just remove the spacers and cut the tube


yea, but then you have to go and cut the steerer tube. dumb idea. just ride it like it is, or if you want the stem lower then just put some of the spacers on top. cutting the steerer tube isnt a good idea. becuase if you had to sell the fork, a fork with a 7" steerer isnt going to be as desireable as one with a 8" steerer. also then you have to move the star nut down and mess around with everything.

just leave it as it is, removeing the spacers is a dumb idea.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

wow, i'm so jelous(spelled wrong)


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

i dont think i need to move the spacers.. i like it how it is.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Leaving your steerer tube long also leaves you the option of changing stems or frames in the future.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

aweome bike!! Wot size did u get and do u mind if I ask u guys how tall u r too?

I wanna buy one this week.

I cant decide on size tho 13.5 or 14.5

I am 5ft 8 and weigh 178 pounds, is there anyone on this forum who has the 13.5 and thinks its too small and feels cramped?


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

I jus got my STP 2 a few weeks ago, i love it to death  . Its finish its just like yours jim.


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

mine is a Regular size and I am 5' 7" tall. I would not want mine any bigger. I will be racing mine on the BMX Track also. I love the color also. The Brown had to grow on me at first, But love it now. Jim


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

Im 5'9" and a bit, i have the 14.5. It suits me well, the 13.5 would be to small as i also ride a little XC and commute on it.


----------



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm 5'11 and ride a regular frame size. Since I have another bike I just use it for park, urban and screwing around with trials stuff. I rode it this weekend at Rays for 6 hours straight no problems wit my body other than abuse from crashing off a few big skinnies!:thumbsup: It doesn't feel small, but its not big either. I wouldn' trade it really.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

spinwax said:


> Wow, thats nice. Wild paint job.
> 
> Why is that one so much different looking than mine? I have the Mint green one on its way. Im assuming that is an overseas model?
> 
> ...


Now THAT looks insane. Get those Diety white bars and stem, and you'll have one of the sickest looking rides around. Of course, there's nothing wrong with what you have...but Perpetual Upgrade Syndrome is a disease that if you don't already have, you will shortly contract.


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> Now THAT looks insane. Get those Diety white bars and stem, and you'll have one of the sickest looking rides around. Of course, there's nothing wrong with what you have...but Perpetual Upgrade Syndrome is a disease that if you don't already have, you will shortly contract.


Thanks, Im actually going the other way. I just got the bike yesterday, and it already has a black Shadow Crow Slim seat. I want to get rid of the the white stuff. LOL. Im pretty basic.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I think bats' is a 2006 model and thats y his and spinwax's r different. If i were spinwax, I would buy the deity white handlebar and stem too! Does anyone know if they make red stems and handlebars that would match this bike : But bats' ur bike is REALLY SICKK TOO


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

how much did you get it for?


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

awesome bike... i want one of those or maybe the black market complete bike


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

awsome


----------



## STP18 (Dec 31, 2006)

take of those reflectors


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> You can do that, but if you gonna keep it low, why not cut that beastie?


If you leave it long, your resale value is alot better. You also have some room if you wanna move your stem up higher, or get a taller stem.


----------

